# Slow Wit using WLP400



## Andy_Chil (31/12/17)

I'm currently fermenting a AG Belgian Wit using WLP400 (Belgian Wheat).
It's been fermenting for 3 weeks today and has been on a constant 19C.
The airlock is still bubbling at 1 per second and shows no sign of slowing.
The OG was 1.047 and today it's down to 1.011.

My immediate thought was some kind of infection, and it could be a possibility but I tasted it today and it tastes just how I would expect a wit to taste.

My internet research shows that WLP 400 can be slow and unpredictable, but still going strong after 21 days??

Should I give it more time. It's about the fifth wit I've brewed and I've never had an issue like this before.

The grain bill was 1/2 pils and 1/2 unmalted wheat with small amount of oats.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/12/17)

It should of finished by now. Check the gravity again in the morning, if no change to the 1011 reading then its done.


----------



## goatchop41 (31/12/17)

Andy_Chil said:


> I'm currently fermenting a AG Belgian Wit using WLP400 (Belgian Wheat).
> It's been fermenting for 3 weeks today and has been on a constant 19C.
> The airlock is still bubbling at 1 per second and shows no sign of slowing.
> The OG was 1.047 and today it's down to 1.011.



The airlock is irrelevant. It may just be offgassing now, causing airlock activity.

1.047 --> 1.011 is 76% apparent attenuation, which is smack bang in the middle of White Labs' predicted attenuation range of 74-78%.

Other details that will help us here: Have you taken any other gravity readings? Or just the .011 one at 3 weeks post-pitch?


----------



## Andy_Chil (1/1/18)

Thanks all. Unfortunately I didn't take any intermediate gravity readings. The brew is in a clear Better Bottle and I can see many small beads of gas rising to the top. It's creating quite a head on the top of the beer. The off-gassing thing makes sense. It's not something I've had or heard of before. 
Clearly Co2 is dissolved into solution during fermentation. 
What causes it to come out of solution like this, given the stable temperature?
Does the off gassing have any detrimental effect on the finished beer? 
The only thing I can think of is potential head retention issues.


----------

